# New Species of Giant Tortoise Found in the Galápagos



## News Bot (Oct 22, 2015)

Paging Charles Darwin: The island of Santa Cruz within the Galápagos has not one but two distinct species of giant tortoise, a new genetic study finds. 

*Published On:* 22-Oct-15 04:01 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

